# Low Power Server



## nchristoph (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte/muss meinen in die Jahre gekommen Homeserver ersetzen.

Aktuell habe ich folgende Hardware:

ASRock J1900Q 
8 GB Ram
3x 2TB HDD (2x WD Red, 1x WD Green)
1x SSD 

Software: Openmediavault, Minecraftserver

Stromverbrauch im Idle 12 Watt, unter Last 25 -30 Watt

Am Anfang ging es noch wenn ich Minecraft laufen lies, mittlerweile fängt der Server zu spucken an.

Ich suche jetzt Hardware, die diesen Stromverbrauch in etwa beibehält. 10 Watt mehr sind auch kein Problem.

Meine Anforderungen haben sich allerdings etwas geändert. 

Ich möchte bei der neuen Maschine die beiden Programme trennen in jeweils einer eigenen VM. Ausserdem brauche ich noch jeweils eine VM für Webserver lokal für Programmierung und 1 VM für Ubiquity Unifi Controller.

Meine Idee wäre ein Ryzen 3 2200g mit 16 gb ram. 

Kann mir hier wer helfen?
Grüße 
Chris


----------



## Technipion (9. Juni 2020)

nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> Meine Idee wäre ein Ryzen 3 2200g mit 16 gb ram.


Klingt ja zunächst mal gut.

Aber zunächst hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen:

Was ist dein Budget?
Wie viele VMs sollen parallel laufen (OS?, Container?, Rechenlast?)
Wie sehr soll dein Server gegen Datenverlust abgesichert sein (RAID?, RSync?, ECC RAM?)
Die Ryzen 3000 Serie kostet zwar etwas mehr (wobei die Preise sehr okay sind), lässt sich aber gut undervolten, was sich über 1-2 Jahre durchaus massiv auszahlen kann...

Gruß Technipion


----------



## nchristoph (10. Juni 2020)

Budget wäre aktuell max € 500 .

Auf Dauer laufen 2 VM's sicher permanent unter Tags alle 4.
Rechenlast wäre wie im 1ten Post beschrieben:

1 VM Openmediavault(Permanent)
1 VM Minecraft Server(läuft nur wenn gezockt wird)
1 VM Webdev/Dev(läuft nur wenn ich was mache)
1 VM Unifi Controller(Permanent)

Abgesichert wird jede VM mittels Veeam auf einen Cloudservice. Da schau ich noch welcher gut und günstig ist.
ECC Ram wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, ist aber eine Strom bzw. Kostenfrage. DDR4 ECC Ram ist ja extrem teuer.

Abgesehen vom Budget: Was wäre eine Empfehlung?

Ich hab ein ASRock Rack board gefunden, was sogar eine Onboard Grafikkarte hätte wodurch ich den Stromverbrauch vom 2200G durch einen 2600 ersetzen könnte und dann die cTDP auf z.b. 15 Watt limitieren.

//Edit




Hab jetzt mal ein bisschen herumgetüftelt und bin zu dieser Config gekommen.

Was sagt Ihr dazu? Bei der Konfig bin ch bei ca. 380 Euro, also deutlich unter meinem Budget. Ich könnte also den Ram noch gegen ECC tauschen.
Grüsse 
Chris


----------



## nchristoph (16. Juni 2020)

Hat sonst keiner eine Idee?


----------

